# Übersicht über Eclipse RCP Anwendungen



## Thomas Darimont (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

http://eclipse.org/community/rcp.php

 Gruß Tom


----------



## munuel (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo ,
Ein Grund mehr eclipse einzusetzen, vorallem weil auch ein Projekt der Nasa aufgeführt ist, und ich da unbedingt arbeiten will 
Viele Grüsse munuel


----------

